# Comic Collecting! Anyone Selling?



## justino0o0o0 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Hello everyone, 

I am a HUGE collector & on my free time I enjoy collecting old vintage comic books (Golden Age and Silver Age) with my grandson peter as a hobby and past time, so if anyone has any or knows anyone who might have any for sale or sitting around let me know and we can make a deal.

We collect mostly marvel and DC such as Amazing Spider-man, Captain America, Avengers, Fantastic Four, X-men, Incredible Hulk, Daredevil, Batman, Superman, etc.

I am hopeing there are other collectors in the forum, maybe we can talk comics! *


----------



## Thx (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello Justin,

Yeah, I used to have a pretty good collection back in the 70s, but haven't been into it since then.

I remember counting 800 one time, mostly DC 20 centers, some Marvel, my favorite era was the late 50s and early 60s, that's when Superman at least seemed to be at his peak and DC was at one of it's most creative times.

I had a pretty good stack of 12 centers I had "inherited" from another kid whose mother decided he had grown out of them, lol.

I don't have any for sale and my old collection was probably "inherited" by another kid still.


But I still like them and it seems comics and the super heroes are more popular than ever.


Thx


----------

